# General > Biodiversity >  Killer Whales

## Stack Rock

A pod of killer whales just passed Staxigoe Harbour going north.

----------


## Stack Rock

Off Staxigoe just now going north

----------


## Scannee

Our task is to save them.











__________________________________________________  _
​Life decreases in direct proportion to the force of desire. 
Kind regards,Scanee Diceus

----------

